# Best of PC Games - Gehört Day of the Tentacle in die Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (16. Oktober 2007)

*Best of PC Games - Gehört Day of the Tentacle in die Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Day of the Tentacle in die Hall of Fame?*

Day of the Tentacle war zwar damals ein super Spiel, aber als es erschienen ist war ich doch ein wenig enttäuscht, die Monkey Island und Indiana Jones Spiele von Lucas Arts haben mir deutlich besser gefallen. Von daher stimme ich mal für nein ... gutes Spiel, aber andere Vertreter des Genres aus der Zeit haben mir besser gefallen.


----------



## Bartolomeus755 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Day of the Tentacle in die Hall of Fame?*

Also meiner Meinung nach gehört Day of the Tentacle ohne jeden Zweifel in die Ruhmeshalle.


----------



## El_Cativo (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Day of the Tentacle in die Hall of Fame?*

Ich bin verwirrt....
Warum denn jetzt 2 mal ?


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Day of the Tentacle in die Hall of Fame?*

Soviel Witz und Genialität wie DOTT hatte, kann das hier doch keine ernst gemeinte Umfrage sein..   
SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH gehört DOTT in die Hall of Fame ... für alle Zeiten und ab sofort.


----------



## Mondblut (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Day of the Tentacle in die Hall of Fame?*



			
				Mothman am 17.10.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel Witz und Genialität wie DOTT hatte, kann das hier doch keine ernst gemeinte Umfrage sein..
> SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH gehört DOTT in die Hall of Fame ... für alle Zeiten und ab sofort.



für mich ist das ne rethorische Frage.... klares "Ja!"


----------



## Jared (8. November 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört Day of the Tentacle in die Hall of Fame?*

Warum gibt es bei diesem Poll überhaupt ein "nein" als Auswahl? Die Frage ob DOTT in die Hall of Fame gehört stellt sich doch überhaupt nicht!


----------

